
Linux Commands frequently used by Sysadmins – Part 1 - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/linux-commands-frequently-used-by-linux-sysadmins-part-1/
======
oregontechninja
For most Linux distros, I make a custom update and reboot command because
typing in the three or four commands to perform full upgrade/update and reboot
is a pain in the ass.

